# Kundenwebs sperren ????



## sumsebum (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ich musste mich bisher noch nie damit beschäftigen, daher erst jetzt die Frage:

"Wie kann ich Kundenseiten Sperren" ?

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Nichtzahler, die ich abdrehen muss...... leider

Danke 

Rene


----------



## Feanwulf (13. Feb. 2008)

das habe ich mich letztens auch gefragt als eine Website gehackt wurde und mein Server 80.000 eMails als SPAM versenden wollte


----------



## sumsebum (13. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Feanwulf:


> das habe ich mich letztens auch gefragt als eine Website gehackt wurde und mein Server 80.000 eMails als SPAM versenden wollte


OK......... nicht schlecht. Meiner will nur nicht bezahlen.

Hast Du eine Lösung fürs Sperren gefunden?

Ich habs jetzt mal mit Traffic auf 0 setzten gemacht, und Option auf Account sperren...

Aber da fehlt definitiv ein "Knopf" Account an/aus


----------



## Feanwulf (13. Feb. 2008)

Habe es auch über die Traffic Schiene gemacht


----------



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2008)

Ich meine Das geht über die möglichkeit den Kunden zu löschen also sprich nur Papierkorb aber nicht den Inhalt dann löschen nur dort quasi lagern. 

2. Möglichkeit domän aus dns rausnehmen, am effektivsten ist es wenn der kunde keine meils mehr versenden kann.Bei Firmen ist das sehr effektiv


----------



## Feanwulf (13. Feb. 2008)

Den Mailverkehr zu blockieren (also so, daß keine eMails mehr zugestellt werden in die Postfächer) könnte als Geschäftsschädigend auch rechtliche Nachteile für dich haben.

Den POP Anruf sperren hingegen wäre wieder ok - weil eMails zugestellt werden können, aber erst nach Entsperrung abegrufen werden!


----------



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2008)

Ok da hast du recht 



> Den Mailverkehr zu blockieren (also so, daß keine eMails mehr zugestellt werden in die Postfächer) könnte als Geschäftsschädigend auch rechtliche Nachteile für dich haben.


----------



## sumsebum (15. Feb. 2008)

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das wenn man traffic auf null gesetzt hat und die Seite gesperrt ist unter halb der Apache Direktiven ein Feld erscheint mit "Status gesperrt" dort kann mann auch wieder entsperren.


----------



## sumsebum (29. Feb. 2008)

Ich muss den Topic nochmal nach oben holen

Vielleicht kann Till ja mal was dazu schreiben?

Wo wird in der Datenbank der Status der Sperrung festgehalten?


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Ich vermute mal web_traffic_status oder web_traffic_ueberschreitung in der tabelle isp_isp_web.


----------

